# Did I ruin it?



## binarymelon (Jul 19, 2011)

I just started my first batch of pee last week and I didn't realize how quickly the SG would drop and it was 1.020 before I added the additional nutrient, energizer and lemon juice. Will it still turn out?


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2011)

You will be OK
What are you making?
What is the lemon juice for/

Welcome ask here for questions


----------



## binarymelon (Jul 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> You will be OK
> What are you making?
> What is the lemon juice for/
> 
> Welcome ask here for questions



Well the recipe calls for the last bottle of lemon juice to be added at 1.050. I obviously missed it by a day or two.


----------



## Julie (Jul 20, 2011)

you will be fine, I have had that happen to me a couple of times.


----------



## binarymelon (Jul 20, 2011)

Does it usually proceed along this fast? Also can I just let it ferment dry in the primary, and then transfer to the carboy to clear?


----------



## Julie (Jul 20, 2011)

yes you can lock down the lid and put a airlock on it. Once SP starts to ferment it does seem like it takes off like a rocket.


----------

